

WeePlaces: a visualization of your foursquare check-ins - zain
http://weeplaces.com/

======
ericwu01
Here is an example. Fred Wilson's visualization - <http://weeplaces.com/fred-
wilson/>

Or Harj's - <http://weeplaces.com/harj-taggar/> \- he checks into YCombinator
a lot.

------
jluxenberg
Beautiful maps, where do you license them from? Is it expensive? Also, did you
map the neighborhoods yourself or was this data available someplace?

~~~
shashashasha
We're using a desaturated version of the Pale Dawn map style [designed by
Stamen] from Cloudmade.com -- check them out, most usage is free!

------
follower
Oh, it's not a site to show where the nearest restroom is? :)

------
dotcoma
These are really beautiful maps, and a nice game. I'm sure you're on to
something much bigger with the company you're building, but many users will
want to just show off where they've been all the time, and please don't take
any offense if I say that this feels like "web2.0 onanism" to me.

~~~
ericwu01
Great point. We built it this past weekend as a 48 hr project, but the bigger
vision is to create connections and conversations around locations. Thanks for
the feedback!

~~~
dotcoma
wow, if you did this in 48 hrs, I'd love to see more! Will follow you guys on
twitter :)

------
D-mo
Cool little trick and interesting to see how little I actually check in! I've
heard a few privacy concerns, but if I wanted my location to be private, I
wouldn't check in on foursquare.

~~~
zain
You can actually make your WeePlaces map private (click the little lock icon)
or delete it entirely. We're introverted hackers and care about privacy too.

------
RossM
Your /venue/ links don't seem to be working but this is a great little toy,
works much better on someone with a lot of checkins.

------
thinkbohemian
Support for gowalla coming?

